# Blackberry Pearl and annoying RIM emails



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi,

I purchased a new Blackberry Pearl about 3 weeks ago and love it. Everything worked great until...I connected the blackberry to my Outlook Calendar (exchange server).

I keep getting these annoying e-mail messages to my exchange server inbox from

[email protected]

With the following message:

"This message is used to carry data between the BlackBerry handheld and an associated server. Please do not delete, move or respond to this message - it will be processed by the server." - attachment etp.dat file

The first time I received them (around 20-25 of them are sent at a time - once or twice per day) I waited two days to see if the server "processed" them, which it did not so I keep erasing them. The interesting part is that I didn't connect (or at least I didn't intend to connect) this e-mail address to my blackberry as I connected my Yahoo account instead - just wanted to sync the Outlook calendar. By the way, I receive no exchange server email to my blackberry, only messages from my Yahoo account (which is what I want).

Why am I getting these messages in my exchange server email inbox and how can I make them stop?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

These messages are only for enterprise activation if you have a BES Server. Can't do an enterprise activation without a BES server.


----------



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks! How do I stop them from being sent to me?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Don't do an enterprise activation. If you do an enterprise activation the Blackberry sends this encrypted email to your email account that automatically responds to it to verify that it was sent from the correct device. I am not sure why it would be sending this email in your instance unless you are using Exchange and a BES server.


----------



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Anyone know how I can stop these messages from being sent?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Call your phone provider, they have Blackberry support. Might help if you post back with responses to the questions posed to you.


----------



## tdobud (Oct 12, 2007)

I use BlackBerry Mail Connector (the client program that runs on a PC that's always on to bounce the emails directly to my BlackBerry) rather than BlackBerry Redirector, so if you use Redirector this won't work for you.

I went into the options on my Blackberry and chose "Advanced Options"

I chose Message Services first. The option to change in there states "Messaging (CMIME):" and it read "Desktop" when I was having the problem. I went in and changed it to my primary email address (I have 3 different ones setup).

To remove the "Desktop" account (which is how Redirector sets up on your phone to connect through Outlook upon connecting your phone to your PC to sync it), I went into "Service Book" and deleted the two instances of "Desktop" listed in there (they should be "Desktop [CICAL]" and "Desktop [CMIME]".

Once I did that, the problem did not exist any longer.

Removing those two service books also helped when I sent emails from my BlackBerry, because the default email account to send to (Desktop) was the option chosen under the first part (Messaging (CMIME) and the BlackBerry was trying to send out through Redirector (which, of course, was not being used and was not running on my PC).

Hope that helps....


----------

